# Clomid and Mefenamic Acid??



## *claire* (May 7, 2006)

Hi  ,

I'm back ttc after a break getting married etc.  I'm on Day 2 on cycle today but taking Mefenamic acid for very painful period.  Does anyone know if I can start Clomid today as I am taking the Mefenamic acid. Would they have any reaction?  It's my first month on Clomid 50mg.

Thanks
Claire


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi Claire,

I was at my consultant the other day and commented that I had alot of pain (I had just started my period that day) she offered me mefenamic acid for the pain at the same time as giving me a prescription for my clomid, so I dont think there would be a reaction between them, but if you are worried just check with your doctor.

Congratulations on getting married!


Sharry xxx


----------



## *claire* (May 7, 2006)

Hi Sharry,

Thanks for quick reply!  I've been looking everywhere on the internet and I can't find anywhere that says there may be any adverse reaction so think I will take a Clomid pill in a bit.  Feel so sick from the Mefenamic acid (they are excellent for extreme period pain though!)  This is my 2nd day off work because of it!!

Dreading in a way starting the Clomid as about a year and a half ago, I took one cycle of Clomid after my m/c and I was so ill with nausea and bloating but will give it another go!

Good luck too!! 

Claire x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Claire

I took mefanamic with the clomid when I was ttc.  I only took it for as short a time as was actually needed though (although i'm sure you do anyway!!)  So if I could cope without and control the pain with paracetamol I did that instead!

Good luck with your clomid cycle and congratulations on getting married.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya, just to let you know I also took Mefenamic Acid with the Clomid.
Good luck x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Me too - there's no way I could have coped with those AF pains otherwise.

Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## *claire* (May 7, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for all the advice!  I'm now on CD9 and unfortunately I've not escaped the side effects of the clomid     

I'm just trying to be very positive and whenever I start to get that horrible black cloud come over me (which seems to just happen in a split second! ) I just think that it'll be all worth it!
Does anyone else get that.  I sometimes feel a bit like that with PMT but nothing on this scale!!!  My poor husband!!

I had no probs taking the mefenamic acid...I have no choice either...ibuprofen or paracetemol doesnt even touch the pain.

I'm going to start testing with ov strips tomorrow.got some cheap off the internet and I've just bought a clearblue fertility monitor off ebay so will start trying with that too.

By the way, my natural cycles usually last between 35-40 days so when should I go for the blood test as I dont think i'll ov day 14 but my consultant seemed to think everyone on clomid suddenly starts to ov on day 14.  I sometimes think I should tell her to come onto this site to gen up a bit!!!!

Good luck to you all     

Claire
xx


----------

